
Online-go – Source code for the Online-Go.com web interface - artursapek
https://github.com/online-go/online-go.com
======
Cyphase
To be clear, it's just the frontend for now. Frontend as in the client-side
stuff and the backend stuff required to directly support it. The core backend
code that manages the games and what-not is not currently available, though it
looks like that might happen eventually.[1]

All that said, I'm glad to see this happen!

[1] [https://forums.online-go.com/t/the-online-go-com-user-
interf...](https://forums.online-go.com/t/the-online-go-com-user-interface-is-
now-open-source/10987)

------
partycoder
OGS (online-go.com) is great. I am impressed that it hasn't taken over KGS by
now, which is to my knowledge the largest western server.

I have tried Pandanet IGS, KGS, Tygem, WBaduk and even obscure ones such as
Fly or Die and Go Chat (Facebook messenger bot).

I think OGS offers by far the most frictionless way to start and a more modern
UI. It even offers really nice features such as the ability to draw on a board
during a review.

~~~
rocqua
KGS keeps my interest because of automatch. Getting a game is fire and forget.

I also believe people on KGS play more conventional go, which I enjoy more.

~~~
matburt
automatch is definitely on the near-time shortlist of features we'll be
implementing.

~~~
artursapek
That's awesome to hear

------
rayalez
Absolutely amazing webiste. Incredibly well done, has a great community, and
Ive had tons of fun playing on it.

If you want to play go - I highly recommend it!

------
matburt
One of the developers of OGS here! We're pretty excited to make this happen
and continue development of the site and hopefully bring Go (the game) to a
larger audience.

------
fiatjaf
It's strange that the Go community calls all the online Go servers letter-GS
(GS stands for "Go Server").

"online-go.com", for example, has never called itself OGS (and that's rather a
stupid name).

IGS (Internet Go Server) calls itself "Pandanet", which is a better name, but
the community insists on IGS.

KGS is probably the one to blame on this strange state of things, because it's
official name is "KGS Go Server", a mutually recursive acronym.

~~~
artursapek
I actually really like it. It's a fun aspect of the ecosystem. It's also not
explicitly explained anywhere - you just sort of have to figure it out.

I occasionally go to a Go meetup in NYC and hear this a lot:

"Do you play online?"

"Yeah, KGS."

------
dboreham
Why oh why did someone name a programming language "Go"?

For some reason when I read the headline I thought I was going (sic) to see
the Go Game coded in the Go Language.

But this is JS.

------
grogenaut
This seems to be a frontend ui for a go (the board game) site for those
looking for golang or somthing else.

